# Seriously considering it!



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

This is probably one of a million posts to this forum asking all the usual questions...

But we all need to start somewhere...

We are very serious about moving out to the Algarve... We have two young children, my OH has his own company that he could work remotely (so job hunting and finding work isnt an issue, as I know this can be tricky) and I am a full time Mum. OH will be 40 next year and im mid 30's... We dont want to keep talking about it whilst life flies away with us.... we feel its a good time for us to start getting the wheels in motion!

We live in Nottingham at the moment, kids are 6 and 4 and at an age where I think they could make the transition to another language and country without too much disruption.

I know places like Albufeira well as spent many holidays there when younger, but we are looking at Lagos as a potential starting point - mainly because I hear its a bit less touristy than Albufeira... and its going to have a fair amount of other ex pats to make the initial transition easier?

Our main reasons are like many others in that we want a sunnier, more outdoor life for ourselves and our children. I have always loved the Portuguese way of life, I love how they are more family orientated and somewhere where things are a little slower paced.

OH is also heavily into outdoor sports like kitesurfing and wakeboarding - which i know is quite a scene in places like Lagos etc.

I'll be scouring the boards for more info - and most importantly we are spending most of the kids holiday's this year in Portugal in different areas to find out which is best for us. 

We went to the Silver Coast last year and stayed nr Caldas Da Rainha in Foz Do Arelho - it was amazing by the beach, but in general too small and quiet... which is why we are now re-thinking and going south.

We would plan to rent initially and OH would work out coming back to UK prob once a month to oversee business...

Id love to hear from anyone who is in Lagos area, or thinking of moving like us - esp those with young kids. And of course, open to any suggestions of areas that are worth looking at.... im open to any info...

Thanks


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Lagos is also teeny tiny. Why not live around Lisbon? There is more going on for you but still close enough for your husband's outdoor interests. 

Anyway, good luck with your move!


----------



## clarinda100 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

I am also planning to move to Lagos this summer. I had planned it 2 years ago but life and recession got in the way.

I will be going over in March to source a flat then moving in April, I am also from the East Mids and love kite surfing, no kids tho!

I will keep you informed


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess that one of the things to consider will be schooling - I'm not an expert on this but deciding whether to go to an International school or a local Portuguese school may help you decide where to move? if you choose the International route then you'll obviously need to be within travelling distance??


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi! I moved to Portugal in 2005 and think it is the perfect place to bring up a young family. We live on the Silver Coast and absolutely love it. 

I can understand that you might think that Foz was a bit small and quiet but there are bigger towns you could choose, and Lisbon is a very easy drive up the A8.

Our little boy was one when we arrived here and is now at the village school speaking fluent Portuguese.

We were worried about his English education but have found the internet to be invaluable - he has taught himself to read in English and the maths he learns at school is obviously international!

I think the most important thing at his age is to integrate and make friends with the local children (he doesn't have any brothers or sisters) and the village school has not only worked well for our son but it has done the same for us.

We all agree that Portugal is a fantastic country and really wouldn't live any where else.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## Sibs (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I used to live near Aljezur which is just up the coast from Lagos. It is a lot less touristy and developed than the south and a very beautiful area. Lagos is good if you want to live near a big town because it has everything you need without being quite as touristy as Albufeira and surrounds. I used to teach at an International school near there so if you want any info, please let me know.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

Lagos is an attractive town, with lots of good restaurants, and there's a fair amount of "culture" available there too - concerts, performances, festivals, quite a bit of live music. I wouldn't describe it as "teeny tiny."


----------

